# Shindaiwa T-20 cranky spring start



## anlrolfe (Apr 1, 2014)

Well the Shindaiwa T-20 has been getting cranky in the spring for the first start up. This year I was having trouble getting it to prime and run through all the usual. Dump the "stabil" gas and top off with fresh. Dump some mix down its little throat and off she'd roar then falter. So, I check the filter and fuel line. Everything looks good so I give 'er another gulp and off she'd go.... thwat. So, I drop the priming bulb and I can get gas when I use finger tip as stopper.... Well, maybe it's finally time for a carb rebuild kit  If that's what it takes then that's what it takes but I was hoping to get it running today. So I take off the side plate for the inlet and see if I can get fuel through it. Nix. The darn thing is part of the "fuel pump" and had a ball rearing check valve that was stuck. Problem solved. I was lucky in that the gaskets didn't tear when I pealed things apart. This gave me a chance to dig into the repair manual and reset the factory settings then retune high RPM's.

This has been a great trimmer and I'm glad that I've got it chugging again.


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 1, 2014)

Great trimber, sweet deal!


----------



## anlrolfe (Apr 2, 2014)

Want to know whats even better?? A neighbor gave it to me +10 yrs ago off his lawn service "bone pile". If I recall, it only needed a new fuel cap, gas line pick-up and filter.

Since then, I've added a grease zerk where a fill plug was located in the gear head for an annual shot of lube. Last year I had to replace a cracked air filter cover. As mentioned it has never liked "waking up" in the spring but is a strong runner. For the most part all its needed is Mix and Line. Pretty good return on investment don't you think?


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh yeah! I used to have a pb27 and it was a screamer! If I recall, don't those have a mx style round slide carby?


----------



## anlrolfe (Apr 2, 2014)

Slide carb, yes. 

Mine is a late model with TK Slide DPV 10W. The early had a Walboro w/ rotary butterfy


----------



## alderman (Apr 2, 2014)

I bought my C35 in 1984. Many hours later my repairs have been one fuel line and an unneeded ignition module that was mistakenly replaced when the wire from the kill switch was shorted out and just really needed a piece of electrical tape to solve the problem. I had somebody give me a T25 trimmer the repair shop said was beyond repair. A new fuel line later it was running fine. Tough machines.


----------

